# flat top stove question



## hollylequesne (Apr 18, 2008)

the other night i was making a sauce for a cake and it over flowed on to the stove and burned. try as i may i can't seem to get it off. the sauce was milk, sugar and butter. it got hard really fast. I tried just wiping it and using one of those rough pad "thingies" i even turned the stove back on hoping to burn it off, nothing worked, any suggestion on what i can use that won't stratch the top?????


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Fume free oven cleaner spray. Spray on and let sit for about 20 mins. Wipe off mess. Rinse many times, until you are certain that there is no residue left. Carmelized sugar is VERY hard to get off.


----------



## hollylequesne (Apr 18, 2008)

my goodness, I never even thought of oven cleaner! i will try that when i get home from work today, thank-you


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Just be sure to rinse a LOT! Oven cleaner is flammable by nature and the results if you miss even a little bit can be very unpleasant. Ask me how I know?!?!


----------

